# Only one boot



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

I know I have made a carnal sin of buying boots online. They were cheap, and pretty much came with the setup (the bindings are garbadge though and don't even fit, but serve as a good backup pair for my friends with smaller boots) Only one boot feels a little big on my left foot. I ride regular so that's my dominant foot forward. Every time I try to turn heel side, I have so much room in my boot, I end up falling on my ass. :thumbsdown: Toe sides are no problem, and prefer turning toe side rather than heel side (I dunno why but heel side scares me lol)

I have enough room to move my whole foot around; have to try and kick my heel all the way back but then it leaves a bunch of room at my toes, no problem wiggling them up and down to the max. The other boot is just fine! They are both the same size boots as far as I know (unless theres was a misprint) I haven't heat molded them yet, would this help? I end up hurting my leg and putting pressure on the groin (thigh area), but this could be because I need to adjust my stance on the board (I went with a +20 and -15, switched them both to 9's and will try it out)

Just looking for some feedback. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

What exactly was the setup? I might be able to give you some advise from there.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

I changed it to +9, -9 from (haven't tried this one out yet), from the next notch past +15 and -9. I believe im 21.2 something wide stance, perfectly centered. When I'm carpet riding my first setup felt good on carpet but bad on the slopes. The 9's feel a little weird on the carpet but might feel good on the slopes. Been working tons so haven't had time to hit the slopes again...


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I meant the boots, bindings, and board you got. Brand names, boot model, etc.
By knowing exactly what you have I'd be able to tell you if it's the gear or just you, or find some good reviews that can.

It doesn't sound right with one boot feeling bigger than the other.* In your regular shoes, do they feel the same on both feet?*

Also, what website did you order them from? There are some dodgy dealers out there, so that might be a good thing to check. *Don't heat mold them yet. *You'll have to check the return policy first to make sure you'd still be able to return them if they don't work out.

You sound like you're new to snowboarding. Most people go through a phase of not knowing if their gear is decent or not when starting out. I thought my first setup was good, until the bindings broke and my toes always got cold in the boots. I also realized later on that going on the heel edge is more difficult with more negative angle on the back binding. I used to have them symmetrical, but that only made it harder for me and I progressed more slowly than the other guys I rode with.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahhh. I ordered from Wiredsport, and got their 2013 womens faetherlite 150. They came with crappy siren leaf bindings that I swapped out for my 2005-2006 Burton customs. The boots I got with the board are system sublime womens.
In my reg work boots/ street shoes they feel fine. I'd rather not return them since I have to pay shipping for it to get returned and this is my first pair of boots that keep me warm for a full day on the slopes.
The angle that was more out was my front foot also, not my back. I ride regular and can switch easily. My stats: I'm about 140lbs with gear, 5'8" with size 10.5- 11 womens boot. I consider myself to be a beginner rider, This is my 3rd season riding after taking last winter off due to an accident on the slopes the year before. The years before I probably got 50 days in, this year so far I only got 1.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

If one boot is larger than the other, contact them because some online stores allow free exchanges even if they don't have free return shipping. I've never even heard of those brands. Maybe you should try returning the bindings (since you're not going to use them) and exchange the boots for a pair from a different brand. The Women's Summit boot from ThirtyTwo, which specializes in boots, is a little more expensive ($120) but it is easily one of the best beginner boots money can buy. It would last a good amount of seasons, and the liners are heat-moldable. 

If your Burton bindings are ok, I would return the Siren bindings (another brand I've never heard of) and the boots, then get a pair of either Burton or ThirtyTwo boots.
As for the board, Camp Seven is a brand owned by wierdsport.com. It should be ok as most people I've known have started out with a bargain brand board. I had a 5150 Stroke, which was stiff, heavy, and caught the edges all the time! So don't worry about the board.

This would result in the Burton bindings and the board you have now, with better boots that will fit both your feet and your bindings well and will last a long time.

I think it would be worth paying the return shipping, but usually if you're nice you can talk them into sending you a free return shipping label. Tell them the boots were sized incorrectly and that you haven't used them yet (clean them up with a Clorox wipe or something). Also tell them you haven't used the bindings and they should give you a refund for both. 

That's my advice. You don't have to take it but if the boots are really a problem then go for it. Good luck.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Optikal,

*We want you to be completely stoked with anything that you have purchased from us*. If the boots are too large (or one of them is) for your feet, that is an easily solveable issue. Same with the bindings. 

Let's start here. What boot size did you order?

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

PS: Please measure both feet.


-----------------------------------------------------------

From our fit tips:

Your boots should be snug!

The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not to tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok, I'll respond to you guys in email


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

I did not recognize your info under your new user name. I hope the free Stoker board we had sent you is working out!

If I understand correctly from your PM we have 2 different foot sizes and both are too small for the boots. Is that correct? Please let me know so we can make some better suggestions. Please try the thermofitting the boots as a starting point. That can help a great deal. Kindly let me know how that goes.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not recognize your info under your new user name. I hope the free Stoker board we had sent you is working out!
> 
> If I understand correctly from your PM we have 2 different foot sizes and both are too small for the boots. Is that correct? Please let me know so we can make some better suggestions. Please try the thermofitting the boots as a starting point. That can help a great deal. Kindly let me know how that goes.


I sent the pics of the very happy little man in the first email I sent you guys, he screamed like a girl when he got it lol.

The boots are too big for my feet, not small. I have the size 11 system sublime womens.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> I sent the pics of the very happy little man in the first email I sent you guys, he screamed like a girl when he got it lol.
> 
> The boots are too big for my feet, not small. I have the size 11 system sublime womens.


I sent you some heat mold instructions and an RA# if you decide to return. The boots are sounding too large for you.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> I sent you some heat mold instructions and an RA# if you decide to return. The boots are sounding too large for you.


:thumbsup: Thanks


----------

